# Wyeast 3725 - Biere de Garde



## kaiserben (12/1/16)

Any experience with this strain? 

I smacked a pack last night and will start building a starter tonight. 

The plan is to make a Biere de Garde. Will ferment warm (at ambient, 26C) for ~4 weeks. Crash chill. Bottle. Carbonate. Lager for 1-3 months.


----------



## manticle (12/1/16)

Good yeast. From memory, I fermented mine at fairly normal temps though. Recipe was in the old db somewhere.


----------



## Norcs (12/1/16)

Used it a year or two back, great yeast. Used a fairly old pack .... starter almost jumped out of the vessel.

Was used in a clone of Trois Monts. Fermented it at 23 and let rise to 25 after high krausen. Lagered for 4 weeks after.


----------



## kaiserben (19/2/16)

kaiserben said:


> Any experience with this strain?
> 
> I smacked a pack last night and will start building a starter tonight.
> 
> The plan is to make a Biere de Garde. Will ferment warm (at ambient, 26C) for ~4 weeks. Crash chill. Bottle. Carbonate. Lager for 1-3 months.


I've just bottled this and it had gone from 1.068 way down to 1.005 (apparent attenuation of 92.65%, whereas the pack lists attenuation as being 74-79%). Tasted good, but should I be suspicious of an infection? (and possible bottle bombs? They're carbed to reach 2.9 volumes CO2 in champagne bottles). 

Mash steps were: 
50C for 10 mins 
63C for 30 mins 
67C for 30 mins 
76C for 10 mins mash out.


----------



## winkle (19/2/16)

It can finish quite tart some 1,005 is probable


----------



## indica86 (19/2/16)

Yep, I have it and like it.
I have used it for saisons (as per the description) and it goes well at ambient temp.
I pitched it a 30° recently and the beer turned out well. I find it throw subtle tangerine like flavours.
Ferments well.

I also made a Biere De Garde - still have two left. Ended up at about 9.5%. Ouch.


----------

